# Zips Chocolate Chip Grandaughter critique



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't really have a critique of that...old nag...yeah...nag...ummm...does it load in a trailer????......I'll be right over to remove that...horrible.... eyesore... from your property right away. 

I had no idea it was bothering you so...It's just a disgrace....yeah, yeah,...I'll hide it out back of my place so you won't be inconvienced by haveing to see that "thing"!!!! :wink:


really though, She's beautiful! What a great head that that big ol butt!!!!

*swoons* I think she's great!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Her neck looks thin, but that might be because she was holding her head up. She's beautiful!! I love the pictures of her running!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She is cute!  Short back, her neck is thin compared to her body (she has plenty of muscles!), nice long legs, & she looks really sweet!


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I don't really have a critique of that...old nag...yeah...nag...ummm...does it load in a trailer????......I'll be right over to remove that...horrible.... eyesore... from your property right away.
> 
> I had no idea it was bothering you so...It's just a disgrace....yeah, yeah,...I'll hide it out back of my place so you won't be inconvienced by haveing to see that "thing"!!!! :wink:
> 
> ...


 
Hello,
I love her to death. I have had her for almost three years now. She is amazing. She can do everything. She has a thinner neck but i am working on that. She has a lot muscle everywhere else but did mostly trail riding and never really asked her to place her head down but have been working on that lately as her neck was buggin me... and its a comphier ride with her head down. She was trained english a long time ago and remembers it and moved so beatifuly but i started her on barrels and she like those more  But now sense she is getting older (12) i want to preserve her legs... and she was not really great at barrels cause her legs are so long. SHe has incredible speed but had a rough time getting around them. I have never lost a race from her! Her sire side is zips chocolate chip and her dame side is northern dancer. I just bought her cousin AQHA zips chocolate chip today... So i got two rescues and a 3 yr old quarter horse.. what a birthday it has been... except i was the one spending all the money on me... not everyone on me. LOl.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Quite honestly, I'm not a fan.
Her head is either too big or her neck is too thin...for my liking anyways..

I would work a bit on her headset and her resisting the bit because it looks like she doesn't like the bit too well...and if she naturally carries herself that way she's bound to give herself a ewe neck.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I think she's prettttttty!!!
No critique from me since I'm not really in the mood to do so and because I can't really see any major flaws....
but...
does anyone find something strange about her front legs? Maybe it's the picture or a shadow, but they look kinda funny to me


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i love the first picture.

sonny- it kinda looks like her knees are buckling.


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> i love the first picture.
> 
> sonny- it kinda looks like her knees are buckling.


She is standing funny in the first pictures because i had just brought home two new fillys... and she was stretching to sniff them. The cantering pictures is her stiff side and she had not ridden in a while and i was asking for a tight turn so she put her head up. In the pictures with her saddle and arcing her neck... She was trying to sniff something so none of the picturse are nice and squared up. Ill try taking more but she is so cerious of everything its hard to get her to stop trying to touch everything... sorry for my bad spelling.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Harlee is right about your riding picture.

She's got a thin neck. The second picture makes her back looked deformed - she must have been humped up or something. Tack pictures aren't good for confo because you can't see their topline. In the lower picture her back looks better, but looks a little shorter. She's got nice coloring, very nice head.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i like her - needs more muscle on neck and hindquarters


----------

